# sonido ronco en parlantes de pc jbl



## NESTOR (Jul 22, 2007)

hola a todos, cuando conecto mi equipo de sonido al pc directamente a la tarjeta de sonido , el sonido sale bien
tanto en los parlantes del pc y en el equipo de sonido.
pero cuando pongo el equipo de sonido a la salida de audifono que esta e los parlantes del pc,
el sonido sale como si estuviera sucio y anteriormente sonaba bien.
muchas gracias


----------



## 207324 (Jul 22, 2007)

Debrias sacar la señal de audio desde otra fuente, por que siempre ocurre lo que dices, la salida  de los auriculares de los parlantes siempre tiene poca fidelidad. Puedes sacarlo del panel frontal o de otra parte donde la señal este lo ams pura posible.

Saludos.


----------



## NESTOR (Jul 22, 2007)

pero la salida del auricular de los parlantes anteriormente me trabajaba bien y ademas obtengo mas señal de entrada en el amplificador sonaba con mas potencia y no distorcionaba, pero ahora distorciona,
solo quiero saber que elemento en la tarjeta del amplificador debo revisar(filtros, resistencias) que sean los encargados de purificar la señal de sonido


----------



## jona (Jul 23, 2007)

hola
por lo general en este tipo de amplificador,lo que falla es el ic amplificador de audio.
como para que te sirva de referencia algunos llevan ic de el tipo cuadradito de unas 9 patitas de cada lado sobre un disipador tipo U.
otros vienen con TDA. o transistores discretos.
deberias,si podes,mandar una foto de la placa, o nombrar que ic lleva.
saludos.


----------



## NESTOR (Jul 23, 2007)

los parlantes solos suenan bien, pero el problema es cuando coloco mi amplificador a la salida de audifonos de lo s parlantes del pc


----------

